# Anyone for adopting?



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the group and spent all day Friday on here reading posts; I never knew so many other people loved pigeons like I do. Especially free-range pigeons in the house lol! I have a small pigeon rescue in Sonoma County (Northern California). I rescue from SF shelters and the Bay Area, as well as from people who don't want their pigeons anymore or who have found a pigeon and can't find its owner. There is also a feed store nearby, and the owner takes in very young birds from people  When they are getting pecked by the other birds in their small cages at the feed store, he gives them to me for a low price and I give them to my foster dad and mom (Gonzo and Benny) to finish raising. They will take in any baby no matter what size or color (should have seen them feeding a fostered King baby bigger than both of them!). 

Sometimes I adopt out pigeons to other bird-lovers (after seeing their aviaries and birds) but as most of you know, there aren't many pigeon-lovers out there, unfortunately. I hope it's okay to post this here (I didn't see a more appropriate section), as I'm wondering if anyone in my part of the world is looking for some wonderful birds to add to their flock? My birds do not fly outside of their aviary (it's actually a ten-person tent with screened windows all the way around and they just love it), but I understand they can learn to trap if they went to a flock that flies. They are a mixed bunch, several formal-ferals, Kings, "meat" pigeons (there is, I'm ashamed to say, a live-animal market in San Francisco that sells them and they end up at the shelter sometimes if they're lucky), a few Satinettes I just rescued, and some rollers/tumblers of mixed lineage. So no fancy birds (they're all fancy to me) but they're all very healthy and happy. 

I was thinking of adopting out some of the younger ones since there are some ready. Again, I hope it's okay to post that on here; I haven't seen any other posts for adoptions. If it's not okay, please let me know nicely  I don't charge a fee or anything, just trying to find these guys and gals their next home to open up some more room for rescues. Of course, they always have a home with me until they are adopted (and many are my special "pets" that are not for adoption  ) Thanks for reading and for having such an informative and funny group!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

HI MaryJane, 

I think it's very commedable what you do/are doing This group is very much into pigeons and we are just like you, wanting the best for the birds.

I'm going to move your post into the adoption section of our forum since you are talking about adopting out some of your birds


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks, I figured there was a section for it but couldn't find it, such a newbie here  Now I see where it is.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Soon you'll be a wiz at finding your way around the forum, Mary Jane


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

I think what you do is so honorable. I've always thought if I had the time and money I'd open up some kind of rescue for some kind of animal, just because there are so many that need it. 

If i was anywhere near the California area I would gladly take a young one off your hands. I'd love to get a mate for my Winnie anyway, that is, if my parents, her guardians while I'm in college, wouldn't mind, lol. However I'm in Illinois so it isn't really possible (i've read of shipping birds but I think thats horribly cruel). I hope you do find good homes for them and continue your good work.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

jacobsshygrl said:


> (i've read of shipping birds but I think thats horribly cruel). I hope you do find good homes for them and continue your good work.


I have received an Indian fantail (Uchiwa)via commercial flight,a bit pricy, but they insure it is fed and watered.

Two others(Rosco and Beaksley) arrived through the US post office and they arrived in tip top shape, and the post office staff were very careful and considerate in the handling of them. In fact one of the deliveries was in late winter, and Beaksley was inside the staff office keeping warm til I picked him up. 

I always insured the sender placed my phone # with instructions to phone us when they landed, and they did.


----------

